# i think this is the best natural physique i have seen



## medici999 (May 26, 2009)

guy says he's natural, been training for ten years as hes only just 22.

he is 5ft 6 and 180lbs.

he does dips with bw plus 190lbs. very impressive physique to say the least

him in 2005 aged 18










him now














































~

Comments:thumb:


----------



## McQueen (Aug 21, 2008)

I would give anything to look like that!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Hes natural???????? What comps has he competed in?


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Very impressive, who is it?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Sh1t, he must be on creatine


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Name?


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

Seen this guy before i think, guy looks good.

I'll leave it to the wise ones to comment on his test levels


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

impressive. not the best ive seen on a personal level though face to face


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Phone number?


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Or dat dere Cell Tech... :whistling:

If he is a natty or not, props to the guy - ace physic :beer:


----------



## McQueen (Aug 21, 2008)

M_at said:


> Phone number?


LOL:lol:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

crist


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

crist id give any think to look like that, fair play to him.

he must be on those thailand vitamins :whistling:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm going to say bollocks is he natural


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

He needs to tidy up his front room, it's a fcuking pig sty!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> I'm going to say bollocks is he natural


Jealious, jealious...... :lol:


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Great physique. If he has been training 10 years and is 22, that means he started when he was 12.

First pic is therefore after 6 years training.....

Then between 18 and 22 totally natty he went from pic 1 to pic 2...

Is that possible?

Also pics dates 2006 so would be huge / competing by now surely?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> I'm going to say bollocks is he natural


Cynical mate !

:thumbup1:


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

even if he uses gear..hes still in incredible shape.


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> He needs to tidy up his front room, it's a fcuking pig sty!!


haha


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

maybe he has mad photoshop skills


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Jealious, jealious...... :lol:


I fvcking am whether he's on gear or not *LOL* :lol:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I reckon he's got a secret stash of cybergenics somewhere :lol:

Don't really care whether he's a natty or not, he looks good. :thumb:

Edit: I bet he has problems judging how far things are from him! :lol:


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Jesus. Didn't think that was possible natural.

His back is immense!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Gerry_bhoy said:


> Jesus. Didn't think that was possible natural.


Hmm, tis...Ronie Coleman won an O natty....I read it in Flex:whistling:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Uriel said:


> Hmm, tis...Ronie Coleman won an O natty....I read it in Flex:whistling:


Must of been the Cellmass, No xplode, and true mass! I hear its as good as steroids:thumb: 

Oh and the grits:laugh:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Sh1t, he must be on creatine


thanks, just had to clean tea off my monitor that spurted out at that one!! :lol:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Natural as fcuking melanotan2.

Hes using ROHM...they have just rang me and told me so.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

I find it very hard to believe he's natural.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> He needs to tidy up his front room, it's a fcuking pig sty!!


probs got roid rage and trashed it.

:lol: :lol: :lol:

joking aside, welld one that man. just shows what you can achieve :beer:


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

Jeff Rodrigues, Rob Hope both natural with great physiques, good luck to them, can't be ****d with trying to sniff out lyers


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

pea head said:


> Natural as fcuking melanotan2.
> 
> Hes using ROHM...they have just rang me and told me so.


LMAO :lol:


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> I'm going to say bollocks is he natural


 x2:thumb: genetically gifted perhaps:cursing:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

He's got a great physique no doubt at all... but natural? Hmmm


----------



## Deacon NWales (Jun 16, 2009)

Natural or not who cares you still have to put some serious time in, hats off to him!


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Great physique. Dont care if hes natural or not, i dont ask 'are you natural' when someone shows me their physique as it makes no difference to me if theyve used or if they havent, 90% of the time its said as an excuse by those who are still on a low level in bodybuilding and have to proclaim the reason for their poor physique is because they are 'natural'.

All that matters is the physique. His looks great.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

he's natuarl for sure..... :lol:

awesome physique but I very much doubt he's ntural.....had a guy in our gym with great physique......said he was natural to me, then nexy week my pal told me he'd been buying sust and everything else off him for 5 yrs or so.....

some people just don't like to admit to using AAS....


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

So a guy on the internet says he natural and looks completely tapped, yeah right.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

pea head said:


> Natural as fcuking melanotan2.
> 
> Hes using ROHM...they have just rang me and told me so.


 :lol:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

why does anyone bother writing 'he's natural too'

wether he is or he isn't, just starts people off being suspicious, and subtracts from the fact that roids or not, he looks awesome


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

he's as natural as a scotch egg..............

awesome physique tho, fair play to the bloke, achieved more than most people..............

:thumb:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

thinking about it....peter chown, the natural mr universe doesn't look as good imo.....not that I can recall his physique off the top of my head.....


----------



## dave_jenks (Aug 13, 2009)

in 2005 he looks naturaal but 2009 i find hard to believe he is natural, however, it is an amazing body and must have worked bloody hard, so nice one mate


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

As others have said, i dont think it matters if hes assisted or not.

He looks fcuking awesome!

I cant believe the size of him at 18 in the first pic!


----------



## Brawlerboy (Jul 8, 2009)

Awesome physique! I don't believe he's natural in the slightest though.


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

I think it matters quite a lot whether hes natural. If this is the guy i'm thinking of he makes a big deal about his natural status.

How is that commendable if hes juicing? objectively though, he looks awesome. Certainly something to aspire to


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

he's natural in the 1st pic, but the rest are defo drug assisted..good physique tho


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Robsta said:


> he's natuarl for sure..... :lol:
> 
> awesome physique but I very much doubt he's ntural.....had a guy in our gym with great physique......said he was natural to me, then nexy week my pal told me he'd been buying sust and everything else off him for 5 yrs or so.....
> 
> some people just don't like to admit to using AAS....


No one asks you to shout it out but when asked privately why not just admit it. Denial = cheating. You just make yourself look an ass. You'll never be able to believe a word from his mouth.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes he does have a great physique to look at but the guy is 5ft 6 and was 180lbs in the first picture.. since then he has lost fat and gained some muscle.. so maybe around 200-210lbs tops in that picture and at 5ft 6 its bound to make the guy look bigger than he really is.


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

he would be Natural Mr Universe surely?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

ok another point.....now let's say if you loaded up on AAs for years, attained an excellent physique, then quit the the gear......is it right that after 2 yrs you can claim to be natty????

Now you could still keep a heel of a lot of that size/condition...


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Robsta said:


> ok another point.....now let's say if you loaded up on AAs for years, attained an excellent physique, then quit the the gear......is it right that after 2 yrs you can claim to be natty????
> 
> Now you could still keep a heel of a lot of that size/condition...


10 years it is....


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Robsta said:


> ok another point.....now let's say if you loaded up on AAs for years, attained an excellent physique, then quit the the gear......is it right that after 2 yrs you can claim to be natty????
> 
> Now you could still keep a heel of a lot of that size/condition...


Good point Rob

Knew one guy who did AAS all year round (rebound/cruise)then the next year he stayed of them but still more or less remain the same but when his frineds ask him is he natural he says yes very proudly, should he be proud?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

geeby112 said:


> Good point Rob
> 
> Knew one guy who did AAS all year round (rebound/cruise)then the next year he stayed of them but still more or less remain the same but when his frineds ask him is he natural he says yes very proudly, should he be proud?


Of course he should be proud.....he's fibbing, but not fibbing in a way where he looks bad....so technically he's telling the truth...

When I'm out, off course and people, ok every fcuker who talks to me asks what gear I'm on I say "honest to god mate, I'm not on anything".........they walk away astounded :lol:


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Of course he should be proud.....he's fibbing, but not fibbing in a way where he looks bad....so technically he's telling the truth...
> 
> When I'm out, off course and people, ok every fcuker who talks to me asks what gear I'm on I say "honest to god mate, I'm not on *anything*".........they walk away astounded :lol:


:laugh:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> He needs to tidy up his front room, it's a fcuking pig sty!!


Ha ha ha!!!

Great critique. :thumb:


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

from his journal...



> Supplements
> 
> Thought it would be a good idea to post these here. I'm satisfied with each and every one I take and do not plan on changing any of them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Damn that's an impressive physique. I know for one, I am jealous of it.

Any leads on who he is, or more importantly what his training, diet, other stuff involves?

J


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

Joshua said:


> Damn that's an impressive physique. I know for one, I am jealous of it.
> 
> Any leads on who he is, or more importantly what his training, diet, other stuff involves?
> 
> J


http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=117376981

:thumbup1:

I'll take back what i said about him harping on about being natural, i had a quick read and its not really mentioned.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I thought he would be a hell of alot stronger with that kind of development.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

If he wrote I compete naturally etc all well in and but just the bold statement natural...who cares. UNLESS he wants the usual comments that go along with physics like that as supposedly naturals are small. Could be natural eg ROB HOPE but until he competes tested etc he has a great physique no need to catagorise.If that made any sense!!!


----------



## carbsnwhey (Jul 24, 2009)

Britbb said:


> Great physique. Dont care if hes natural or not, i dont ask 'are you natural' when someone shows me their physique as it makes no difference to me if theyve used or if they havent, 90% of the time its said as an excuse by those who are still on a low level in bodybuilding and have to proclaim the reason for their poor physique is because they are 'natural'.
> 
> All that matters is the physique. His looks great.


Agreed :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

It matters to some people if he's assisted.

It matters to me a lot.

It fuked me off hugely when I was young and found out all the pros took gear. Flex and Muscle and Fitness had led me to believe that going to the gym 6 hours a day would give me an Olympian body.

I was only a teenager at the time and would not obviously be so naive now but IMO people who announce loudly and proudly that they are natty - when it is as obvious as fuk they are not are bullsh1tting cvnts.

I'm not saying you should where a badge saying you take juice (I don't) and denying it to people that don't train or understand anything is understandable and I'd do that too but to knowledgable fellow trainers, I'd be honest


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

of course its important if he's assisted or not because attaining that type of body is really tough/ near impossible to achieve naturally

why are we kidding ourselves steds give you an edge which is why people take it


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Not speaking on BRITBB'S behalf but I understand why he said it my twist aswell is that natural bodybuilding is seen as skinny wanna bees preaching anti drugs not the case so if he says he is natural he feels he will get more credit wrong..credit were credit is due. The usuage is only relevant when competing.Nothing is necessarily impossible.You could take all the gear in the world and not look like colman but you could be the next rob hope or alvin small everybody has a limit no mater who they are.Its what you do with it. As a bodybuilder he looks good


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Uriel said:


> It matters to some people if he's assisted.
> 
> It matters to me a lot.
> 
> ...


Yes mate,it was like finding out that Hulk Hogans fights were scripted. :cursing:


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

pea head said:


> Yes mate,it was like finding out that Hulk Hogans fights were scripted. :cursing:


lol


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

bizzlewood said:


> of course its important if he's assisted or not because attaining that type of body is really tough/ near impossible to achieve naturally
> 
> why are we kidding ourselves steds give you an edge which is why people take it


By the same token, you could argue that all sorts of other factors affecting his recovery is important - how much money he has, whether he works shifts, whether he has to hold down 2 or more jobs to support a family, do they have a sleeping partner who is disruptive, etc.

It is all too easy to get caught up in attributing someone's success to something that we cannot, or choose not to engage in. My personal pet peeve is attributing someone's gains to their genetics. I appreciate that it is a natural defensive tendency that reassures us, but it is a worthless exercise IMO. One does not gain by knowing the answer (apart from shielding one's ego from possible insult), but it can have very serious implications when reasoning though, as one can misattribute success away from factors which could be adopted. eg If you are happy in claiming that their success is due to their great genetics, enormous drug use and that they can sleep all day between meals and training, you may not bother to notice their unique lifting style and workout feeding pattens.

Learn what is of use to you, and let go of those things that you do not want.

JMHO buddy,

J


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

i wouldnt attribute his body directly to steds.. let me put it like this we probably train just as hard and eat just as well but he does something i dont which is why he would progress faster than me

im not mad hes in great shape


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

to be fair, in some countries it's illegal, like usa, so obviously they are going to say they are natural, and if they are saying it, who else, like the UK bber's for instance, are going to say "really, well, we're bang on the gear"

it's like a code of silence.....


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

http://www.naturalphysique.co.uk/DSC_0097web.JPG

he would definately be able to give peter chen a run for his money!

All said and done. He still looks fantastic and has a physique I would love to have.


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

Looks amazing. If he wants to go pro it would be wise not to state steroid use wouldn't it? Sponsership deals etc etc Especially so if from US.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

All4n said:


> Looks amazing. If he wants to go pro it would be wise not to state steroid use wouldn't it? Sponsership deals etc etc Especially so if from US.


There's a big difference in keeping shctum about all aspects of aas use.....and proclaiming loudly that you are a drug free natty when you are not.

All you need to do is STFU about gear if you are going pro


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

OP ran straight back to his journal saying

Originally Posted by medici999 View Post

thread about you came up on uk muscle, everyone says in the 2005pic you look natural but in the rest you dont, that included guys who have competed in mr universe, in naturals and aas.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

All4n said:


> Looks amazing. If he wants to go pro it would be wise not to state steroid use wouldn't it? Sponsership deals etc etc Especially so if from US.


You can deliberately mislead though which is the issue I have.

Either way, he looks great. :thumb:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

StJocKIII said:


> OP ran straight back to his journal saying
> 
> Originally Posted by medici999 View Post
> 
> thread about you came up on uk muscle, everyone says in the 2005pic you look natural but in the rest you dont, that included guys who have competed in mr universe, in naturals and aas.


Got a link? :lol:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

I struggle to believe he is natty apart from his wheels as they are cack..

however awesome upper body juiced or natty


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

DB said:


> I struggle to believe he is natty apart from his *wheels as they are cack*..
> 
> however awesome upper body juiced or natty


wouldn't want you to see mine then......


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

In ref to being natty in the first but not in the second. I'd disagree. When you cut up from his size in picture one I think the size he has in picture two comes with the illusion of being cut rather than being bigger per se.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Got a link? :lol:


where's his journal And Why the fvck is the OP posting someone elses sh1t on here for comment's??


----------



## Round-2 (Jul 20, 2009)

He could be natural, there are people genetically predisposed out there. Add a solid diet and dedication.. it's possible to that level.

Either way it don't matter, respect to him for the hard work and dedication to get there. Steroids don't grow muscle on their own they need fuel, routine and rest.


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

Britbb said:


> Great physique. Dont care if hes natural or not, i dont ask 'are you natural' when someone shows me their physique as it makes no difference to me if theyve used or if they havent, 90% of the time its said as an excuse by those who are still on a low level in bodybuilding and have to proclaim the reason for their poor physique is because they are 'natural'.
> 
> All that matters is the physique. His looks great.


totally agree--- superb physique,i doubt very much if delts like that can be built au naturale! either way he looks fantastic and proportional:thumbup1:


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

Theres a link in the thread......


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Got a link? :lol:


http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=117376981&page=26


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

See what you mean DB, wheels are cack:whistling:

Just had a glance at his journo, seems like a nice lad, his training regime is pretty

brutal, 9 days on the bounce, I'd be dead if I did that


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

great physique. Now that could be achieved naturally but I would not expect anyone to manage it by 22 years old. Density usually comes as you get older.

Now he could have myostatin disorder but you would expect him to have abnormally high strength which does not appear to the case.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Forgot to say, OP is a sh1t stirring d1ck imo


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

I think...

It does matter if he's natural or not, as he is being touted (sp?) as natural, so it does matter.

He isn't natural, he is assisted, definitely in the more recent pics.

He has a great physique aside from the discussion about whether or not it has been achieved naturally or not, outstanding.

To be honest, the line between natural and assisted is pretty hazy, maybe not in comp rules, but in reality. Even exogenous creatine is assistance if we are honest, and if natural levels weren't so varying in level, it would be tested, banned and outlawed etc.

But thats just an aside, I'm not trying to open a new discussion.

Fair play to the guy, great physique.


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

sniff sniff... there is a distinct smell of bull**** in the air


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

medici999 said:


> guy says he's natural, been training for ten years as hes only just 22. he is 5ft 6 and 180lbs. he does dips with bw plus 190lbs. very impressive physique to say the least. him in 2005 aged 18. him now. Comments:thumb:


Just wading in here, but don't be a mug mate. Are you seriously saying you believed him? Or is this a wind up?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I've invited the lad over to answer any questions, hope he comes


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

For me.. the 'natural' thing only matter's if they are stating that they are natural when they clearly are not, like the guy in the pics lol. Otherwise I could't give a shyte, it's none of my business. He look's amazing and I doubt I'll ever look half as good, but like pea head said, about as natural as melanotanII IMO :lol:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> You can deliberately mislead though which is the issue I have.
> 
> ...


Ah but a little knowledge can be a dangerous thing (or more specifically, the sequence in which knowledge is obtained is important).

One also needs to consider the mental state of the receiver.

JMHO :whistling: ,

J


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Ah but a little knowledge can be a dangerous thing (or more specifically, the sequence in which knowledge is obtained is important).
> 
> One also needs to consider the mental state of the receiver.
> 
> ...


I agree that, assuming he does use, he shouldn't list it all, how and why.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

volatileacid said:


> Just wading in here, but don't be a mug mate. Are you seriously saying you believed him? Or is this a wind up?


No he was stirring ****. Going to neg rep him :thumb:


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Natural.....

Aye ok then.

Amazing physique but 100% not natural.


----------



## medici999 (May 26, 2009)

i wasnt stirring anything atall, so i get negger for no reason. great.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

medici999 said:


> i wasnt stirring anything atall, so i get negger for no reason. great.


If the guy is natural matey,then there is no reasson for you to be wanting to use ROHM.....btw,im going to give you a rep for the good thread.


----------



## medici999 (May 26, 2009)

thanks pea head...ok i made some stupid threads! but this is a good one.

looking at his pictures i would also say he is not natural! ha


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Doesnt prove he has never used. but still...


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I would!


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

did you know that Jordan has natural boobs? honest.......


----------



## dazsmith69 (Oct 29, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> id say yes natty..his legs have no veins or blood pump from aas at low bfat. got even at 10%bf i have veins all over.he has little. nattys often have less vascularity
> 
> .












u sure, they look pretty veiny to me!

Ive seen this guy on bodybuilding.com. I was on there for a few years, not one person on there claimed to be on gear. :whistling:


----------



## gujkhan (Mar 17, 2009)

surely you can get to that physique naturally if you cant theres no point in training. i have been training 2.5 years with an ok diet by the time iv been training for 5 years i would be very unhappy if i didnt look as good as him i think it is perfectly achievable naturally. Although i will be running a 1 or 2 cycles to speed it up abit lol


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

his first pic at 18 is possible natural, but not at 18, there is no way on earth you can look like that at 18 naturally. And as for his pics of now, if you think hes never used anything your being very hopeful LOL


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

All those who scream drugs! need to realise the reason he looks the way he does is because of his genes.Drugs may be an issue,but no drug in the world will make 99% of us look like that.

Check out the physiques of dozens of top BBs, and they will look like this at 18/19.


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

im not saying he doesnt work hard and put 100% in, but if everyone in the world put 100% in with no drugs, still no1 would look that good. Im not taking anything away from what hes acheived, but theres no way you can get like that without drugs


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

tomass1342 said:


> im not saying he doesnt work hard and put 100% in, but if everyone in the world put 100% in with no drugs, still no1 would look that good. Im not taking anything away from what hes acheived, but theres no way you can get like that without drugs


There are plenty of BB over the years who have looked like this without drugs.Your discounting the impact of natural ability(genetics) that accounts for BB sucess, and assuming its drugs, training,& effort that is the primary factor, when its not.He has advantages that perhaps 1 in 100,000 have, your original comment was correct, but then your discounting it by refusing to accept his advantages.Effort, desire,& training are secondary.


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

genetics play a factor but they dont turn you from 180lb lifeguard to 300lb bodybuilder


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

this crap again? some of you guys must train in gyms where no one puts the effort in or everyone is on steroids then.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> this crap again? some of you guys must train in gyms where no one puts the effort in or everyone is on steroids then.


Same gym as you then mate?

:beer:


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

essexboy said:


> All those who scream drugs! *need to realise the reason he looks the way he does is because of his genes*.Drugs may be an issue,but *no drug in the world will make 99% of us look like that.*
> 
> Check out the physiques of dozens of top BBs, and they will look like this at 18/19.


If natural i think his genes will obviously play a fairly big part to reach that physique at that age.

I'd disagree with that comment though, i think with time,dedication and drugs many people (maybe not all) could look on a par with him. Many guys on this site carry more mass in just as good condition like dutch said and i cant see all of them having superior genetics to the average person.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

tomass1342 said:


> genetics play a factor but they dont turn you from 180lb lifeguard to 300lb bodybuilder


well hes not 300lb is he? His advantages are obvious. its not always the case, but here in the original image, they are glaringly obvious (if you know what your looking for)


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

He's not natty.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

tomass1342 said:


> He's not natty.


does it make you feel better to say that? do to your own insecurities/jealousy? 

why cannot he be natural?


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> does it make you feel better to say that? do to your own insecurities/jealousy?
> 
> why cannot he be natural?


 No, he looks better than me but im not jealous, and im not using steroids as an excuse as to why he does. Yeah id like to look like that and i will one day. Do you really think hes natural?


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

The blokes in great shape, I hope it's true.. There's some hope for us natties afterall


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Dig said:


> If natural i think his genes will obviously play a fairly big part to reach that physique at that age.
> 
> I'd disagree with that comment though, i think with time,dedication and drugs many people (maybe not all) could look on a par with him. Many guys on this site carry more mass in just as good condition like dutch said and i cant see all of them having superior genetics to the average person.


And the guys on this site, who have achieved similar development, also have genetic advantages.Its difficult to quantify average.However if you spent the day at your local shopping centre, youd be hard pressed to find more that 1/2 males who could achieve anything near this level of development.Its Rare.In the same way that natural abilities in any area of human endeavour are.Time drugs & dedication, are not sufficient.

It would be akin to saying that anyone could play off scratch at golf, or play guitar like Stevie Vai.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i beleive it is possible natural yes. some people have better genetics than others, or trianing and diet and rest is bang on. i know bigger natural guys, this guy doesnt weigh alot ripped. come down bethnal green muscleworks and theres a few bigger natural guys.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

tomass1342 said:


> No, he looks better than me but im not jealous, and im not using steroids as an excuse as to why he does. Yeah id like to look like that and i will one day. Do you really think hes natural?


Post a pic, and ill tell you if you have what is required to look like him.( except bodyfat distribution)


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> i beleive it is possible natural yes. some people have better genetics than others, or trianing and diet and rest is bang on. i know bigger natural guys, this guy doesnt weigh alot ripped. come down bethnal green muscleworks and theres a few bigger natural guys.


 Lol, i used to think ronnie was natural


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

natty ****me i love this board:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

ok this is a couple months ago, natty


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Respect to you for posting it, but to be honest its not of a high enough quality, and you need a back, side shot too, and legs.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

No way is he natural.


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

essexboy said:


> Respect to you for posting it, but to be honest its not of a high enough quality, and you need a back, side shot too, and legs.


I had an opeartion on my knee so hadnt trained legs with weight for 6-12months when i took that pic. So no legs shots im afraid. my backs my best part i think but have no pics. Dont have a camera either so cant improve quality.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

essexboy said:


> *And the guys on this site, who have achieved similar development, also have genetic advantages*.Its difficult to quantify average.However if you spent the day at your local shopping centre, youd be hard pressed to find more that 1/2 males who could achieve anything near this level of development.Its Rare.In the same way that natural abilities in any area of human endeavour are.Time drugs & dedication, are not sufficient.
> 
> It would be akin to saying that anyone could play off scratch at golf, or play guitar like Stevie Vai.


I think that's just a kop out tbh.

To me this argument screams 'ive achieved fvck all but it's not my fault it's down to my sh1t genetics'

I have seen you argue about genetics many times though and know you wont change your mind so will have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

He has a fantastic physique.

He is short and light remember bodybuilding is an illusion so in person he probably doesn't look all that.

Bodybuilding is filled with the worlds most insecure liars many so called naturals are not natural even though they would pass a lie detector due to their convictions.

BUT he could be natural sure why not.

HE COULD ALSO be a "natural" that uses OTC steroids, in the states the natural feds actually allow these for the most part. I have been thinking of giving up gear and just using things like tren extreme and win these shows but then i value my health so i stay to the illegal drugs LMAO.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

TBH he probably is, only weighs 180lbs and because he's lean it gives the illusuion of being bigger. Don't be jealous just because you take gear and still look nowhere near as good Look at that magazine cover, not as lean so doesn't look as big IMO.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Looks like a Guido to me ha ha


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Grrrr I thought this was gonna be a new thread!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

if he is indeed a certified guido, then hes 100% juiced to the eyeballs, fact.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

I reckon I could look like that natty eventually.

Cuz I'm mint. :thumbup1:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> if he is indeed a certified guido, then hes 100% juiced to the eyeballs,* fact.*


Why is it a fact? Don't have evidence either way.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

It all depends on genetics it really does.

I will be the first to admit i would look **** as a natural bb competitor my limbs are just too long and i have a bit of an odd shape. I need a good chunk of muscle to look good. At 5ft8 i have seen some guys look very good at 180lb or so as they have nice shape. Me i look like a streak of p1ss at any thing less than 190lb lean or so.

Now my younger brother he is now 19 210lb 5ft6 and very very thick huge forarms and all of that so he could do very well as a natural on stage at lets say 160lb or so....

What does it matter if some one is natural or not. No drug cycle will ever make you into another person worry about your self and less time about other people IMO.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

WRT said:


> Why is it a fact? Don't have evidence either way.


He's saying that all guidos are juiced up.


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

at the age of 18, i know some one natural who is nearly his size.

amazing shape if it is natural or gear its still extemely hard to do.

Gear doesn't just transform you. He looks awesome


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

JUICERWALES said:


> at the age of 18, i know some one natural who is nearly his size.
> 
> amazing shape if it is natural or gear its still extemely hard to do.
> 
> Gear doesn't just transform you. He looks awesome


You should have seen the size of stuart core at 18, pretty much same as is now


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Dig said:


> I think that's just a kop out tbh.
> 
> To me this argument screams 'ive achieved fvck all but it's not my fault it's down to my sh1t genetics'
> 
> I have seen you argue about genetics many times though and know you wont change your mind so will have to agree to disagree.


Why would I want to alter my view when the evidence is empirical? You can choose to accept it, or ignore as you wish, it is of no conseqence.

Try not to resort to insinuating ad homien attacks though, it doesnt really strengthen your argument.


----------



## crazyH (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi guys, hows it going? Im looking at starting a cycle going to use Danabol 10mg 3 x a day with Stanozolol 10mg 2x a day. Over a 6wk cycle, then I will take Aromasin 10mg 1 x a day to keep water reten away. Is this ok or am i gonna feck myself? Any cycle recommendations are welcomed please. Im not ready for the liquid cycle just the tabs for now. Thanks guys all the best.

Sorry if this post is in the wrong place... not sure where to start! Thanks:thumbup1:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

jw007 said:


> You should have seen the size of stuart core at 18, pretty much same as is now


I remember a picture of him when i was 18 along with seeing James Lewis and i thought "fvck i will never be half the size of them" well i continued growing steadily about 10lb of muscle per year and now i am about half their size:lol:

Some people grow rapidly then really slow down others gain steadily.


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> I remember a picture of him when i was 18 along with seeing James Lewis and i thought "fvck i will never be half the size of them" well i continued growing steadily about 10lb of muscle per year and now i am about half their size:lol:
> 
> Some people grow rapidly then really slow down others gain steadily.


How many years have you been training?

with a fixed diet etc that is


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

jw007 said:


> You should have seen the size of stuart core at 18, pretty much same as is now


yeah , but some here would like to think he was eating dbol with his farleys rusks.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> I remember a picture of him when i was 18 along with seeing James Lewis and i thought "fvck i will never be half the size of them" well i continued growing steadily about 10lb of muscle per year and now i am about half their size:lol:
> 
> Some people grow rapidly then really slow down others gain steadily.


I competed in same show as him mate, I was novice I think, he was a junior:confused1: :confused1:

SO I gave up, thought whats the point PMSL

Chatted to him at expo last year, hes a fckin man mountain


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

essexboy said:


> yeah , but some here would like to think he was eating dbol with his farleys rusks.


Aww mate I love them.

Farleys rusks that is.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

essexboy said:


> yeah , but some here would like to think he was eating dbol with his farleys rusks.


No, He is a genetic freak, NO amount of drugs at that age would make you as big as he was


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

JUICERWALES said:


> How many years have you been training?
> 
> with a fixed diet etc that is


A lot.....erm let me think.....

14-17 i did fitness stuff at home with the Chuck Norris total gym, got to 80kg with good abbs, diet was very low calorie probably 2500cals per day.

18-20 i did powerlifting got up to 95kg with abbs but was always restricting my calories to make the 90kg class.

21 i trained for bb but half assed lots of shakes and alcohol got to 105kg chubby

22 to now serious for bb still dieting more than bulking. I can gain weight very quickly and then BP goes too high so my best gains come from dieting. Right now (you can see condition in avvy) i am 97kg

About to turn 24 on sunday...........


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

jw007 said:


> I competed in same show as him mate, I was novice I think, he was a junior:confused1: :confused1:
> 
> SO I gave up, thought whats the point PMSL
> 
> Chatted to him at expo last year, hes a fckin man mountain


Well we can't all be massive mate.

I don't care what you say you could have been a superb bodybuilder probably a lower level pro if you kept it up.

I mean the fact that you can look as you do on your diet and life style is awesome.

It pains me to say that greatly:cursing:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

jw007 said:


> No, He is a genetic freak, NO amount of drugs at that age would make you as big as he was


That was my point JW.Some wont accept the huge bell curve, that we all exist in, and assume it "must" be something more than an accident of birth.We are on the same page,(for once!)


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

I thought you were older than that Con... Not sure why :confused1:

x2 about flex lewis, amazing physique, I think I'd definitely donate one of my nuts to look like that.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

MillionG said:


> I thought you were older than that Con... Not sure why :confused1:
> 
> x2 about flex lewis, amazing physique, I think I'd definitely donate one of my nuts to look like that.


Well i have been spamming boards for 6 years now so that's probably it:whistling:

Would you still want to look like Flex if you had to be 5ft5 like he is?


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

essexboy said:


> Why would I want to alter my view when the evidence is empirical? You can choose to accept it, or ignore as you wish, it is of no conseqence.
> 
> Try not to resort to insinuating ad homien attacks though, it doesnt really strengthen your argument.


To reach top level in bbing im sure genetics are extremely important, i will certainly never be any good as a bber if i went down that route but also wouldnt limit what i can achieve by trying to determine my genetic limits.

Didnt mean it as a direct insult - more the fact that lots of people use lack of genetics as an excuse for all sorts of things.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Well we can't all be massive mate.
> 
> I don't care what you say you could have been a superb bodybuilder probably a lower level pro if you kept it up.
> 
> ...


Nice thought mate:thumb:

I know it must hurt, as it does me to reciprocate PMSL

But alas, I never had and never would have big calves so would have been pointless IMO


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Dig said:


> To reach top level in bbing im sure genetics are extremely important, i will certainly never be any good as a bber if i went down that route but also wouldnt limit what i can achieve by trying to determine my genetic limits.
> 
> Didnt mean it as a direct insult - more the fact that lots of people use lack of genetics as an excuse for all sorts of things.


Yep you are the prime example aren't you mate!

Went from a fat stumpy spotty fella who smelled very badly to one of the best young benchers in the world....can't snub that however hard i try:beer:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

essexboy said:


> That was my point JW.Some wont accept the huge bell curve, that we all exist in, and assume it "must" be something more than an accident of birth.We are on the same page,(for once!)


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Yep you are the prime example aren't you mate!
> 
> Went from a fat stumpy spotty fella who smelled very badly to one of the best young benchers in the world....can't snub that however hard i try:beer:


I still dont understand how he can bench way over 300kg:cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Dig

your a tosser:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Well i have been spamming boards for 6 years now so that's probably it:whistling:
> 
> Would you still want to look like Flex if you had to be 5ft5 like he is?


Good point, I didn't know he was that short.

So no then, probably wouldn't want to give up my 6ft frame that can be built on itself.

To be honest I wouldn't ever want anyone elses body, where the fun in that? No challenge.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Nice thought mate:thumb:
> 
> I know it must hurt, as it does me to reciprocate PMSL
> 
> But alas, I never had and never would have big calves so would have been pointless IMO


actually if you combined you and con, that'd be a big strong machine if you think aboiut it.......it's bi's wouldn't twang off the bone either and it'd be much less thick....good combo:lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Uriel said:


> actually if you combined you and con, that'd be a big strong machine if you think aboiut it.......it's bi's wouldn't twang off the bone either and it'd be much less thick....good combo:lol:


Hmm not sure how i should read that i think that's a double insult right there:lol: :cursing:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Hmm not sure how i should read that i think that's a double insult right there:lol: :cursing:


Not a double compliment? :lol: xx


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Hmm not sure how i should read that i think that's a double insult right there:lol: :cursing:


unsure myself????


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Well we can't all be massive mate.
> 
> I don't care what you say you could have been a superb bodybuilder probably a lower level pro if you kept it up.
> 
> ...


I agree.

What a c*nt :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

jw007 said:


> unsure myself????


:laugh: just my anti @rse kissing input xx


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Uriel said:


> :laugh: just my anti @rse kissing input xx


Well just for the record i am much thicker built than JW and i will post a back picture any time to prove it:whistling:


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Con- you are a nob:lol: Saying that still fat and stumpy but think i have the smell under control now:thumbup1:

Joe- cheater shirt nuf said:thumb:


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Well just for the record* i am* much *thick*er built than JW and i will post a back picture any time to prove it:whistling:


Thats all im getting mate tbh:whistling:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Dig said:


> Thats all im getting mate tbh:whistling:


TBH i am pretty fvcking thick i spend massive amounts of time chatting to all you roider meathead types instead of living life like a normal person:lol:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> TBH i am pretty fvcking thick i spend massive amounts of time chatting to all you roider meathead types instead of living life like a normal person:lol:


I think we all feel your pain there mate.

Except JW, I think he just come on here to pick on natties, it's like a perverse pleasure.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Well just for the record i am much thicker than JW


 :thumb: :beer:


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

pea head said:


> Yes mate,it was like finding out that Hulk Hogans fights were scripted. :cursing:


Shut up!! Really?? :crying: :crying: :crying:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

could be natural - but he wouldnt be able to compete as far as i can see as the gaspari plasma jet contains banned substances if i am correct 9alot of the gaspari range you have to be carefull with)

heres a pic of last years teen british winner at the BNBF - been bodybuilding for a couple of years ,past two urine tests and a polygraph

currently sponsored by my company EQ nutrition :thumb:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

glen danbury said:


> could be natural - but he wouldnt be able to compete as far as i can see as the gaspari plasma jet contains banned substances if i am correct 9alot of the gaspari range you have to be carefull with)
> 
> heres a pic of last years teen british winner at the BNBF - been bodybuilding for a couple of years ,past two urine tests and a polygraph
> 
> currently sponsored by my company EQ nutrition :thumb:


Arnie chest.

Looks mint.


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah i saw this guy in Beef while back cracking shape. Fair play to him hes teen british winner I dont know much but he got good future by looks of it.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Rottee said:


> Yeah i saw this guy in Beef while back cracking shape. Fair play to him hes teen british winner I dont know much but he got good future by looks of it.


he has a very bright future and going to the OP question he trains totally different to me - he does alot of volume body part often 2x a week with this volume etc, where as I favour a heavy type of routine more WS4SB type routines etc

theres to much variability mong each group to get a definitiive answer for example dorian was a HIT advocate where arnold was volume both used PEDS, steven uses volume, andrew palmer uses HIT both natural


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

glen danbury said:


> could be natural - but he wouldnt be able to compete as far as i can see as the gaspari plasma jet contains banned substances if i am correct 9alot of the gaspari range you have to be carefull with)
> 
> heres a pic of last years teen british winner at the BNBF - been bodybuilding for a couple of years ,past two urine tests and a polygraph
> 
> currently sponsored by my company EQ nutrition :thumb:


 how talls this kid?


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

great work


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

tomass1342 said:


> how talls this kid?


tall - well everyone to me is tall :lol:

seriously around 5'10 I would estimate

heres the interview



Stephen Anglo interview<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
​


<o> </o>
​
*Stephen would you mind starting off with a little about yourself - Who is Stephen Anglo?<o></o>*

<o> </o>

I'm Stephen Anglo, I live in Ashford Middlesex and I'm 19 years old. I work as an Aircraft mechanic for Lufthansa at <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on">Heathrow</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">Airport</st1laceType></st1lace>. I am currently studying to pass exams to be a qualified Aircraft Engineer. I like to live life with a routine, so I always have a training routine and diet. I'm a very determined, motivated individual who is very ambitious. <o></o>

<o> </o>

*You are still a Teen and posses development that most open class competitors seek, how long have you been training and what got you into bodybuilding?<o></o>*

*<o>* *</o>*

I have been training ever since I was 16; I trained at my local leisure centre next to my secondary school so it was very convenient. But my training didn't really get serious until I was 17 and joined Sunbury weight lifting club. My friend was a member and convinced me to join. It is a hardcore gym with mostly barbells and dumbbells and specialises in drug free power lifting. I trained for a year and half in power lifting and got some great gains and achieved 5 British records, the most impressive being a 150kg bench press in the 18-19 year old category. <o></o>

Shortly after this competition got a trapped nerve injury and I decided that power lifting was no longer for me. While I was injured I started to read up about all aspects about bodybuilding in the Arnold Schwarzenegger bodybuilding encyclopaedia. I also began to watch videos of bodybuilding competition and from then on I have been hooked.<o></o>

I believe my development at such a young age came greatly from the power lifting phase of my training and then applied bodybuilding techniques to improve shape and size while reducing body fat. <o></o>

<o> </o>

*Why choose the natural path?<o></o>*

<o> </o>

I chose the natural path for two major reasons.<o></o>

The first is that ever since I started training at 16 I didn't agree with the use of steroids and am not personally appealed to ever use them.<o></o>

The second is that I competed in drug free power lifting before and I believe that the amount of gains you get come from the amount of effort that you put in. To stick strictly to a routine and diet and improve constantly it's only a matter of time before you look at yourself and realise how great the gains are that you have achieved.<o></o>

<o> </o>

*<o>* *</o>*

*What made you step on stage and why with the BNBF?<o></o>*

<o> </o>

When I came to looking at competing in bodybuilding I chose the BNBF because I'm a drug free athlete and I wanted to compete against people that are also drug free so it's an even contest. A friend that I met at my gym had competed in the BNBF and won the overall at a qualifier and he was the one who gave me influence to enter, and because he had competed in the BNBF he gave me a lot of advice so I would know what to expect.<o></o>

<o> </o>

<o> </o>

*Care to sum up your training philosophy?<o></o>*

My training philosophy is to train 6 times a week, training each muscle group twice a week; I believe that once a week isn't enough. In terms of the exercises I do a large variety for each muscle group and don't like to change every now and then because I use a large variety already.<o></o>

My sets on each exercise range from 3-5 and reps range from 8-15. But the most important part of my training is the amount of rest I have between each set. My resting periods range from 1 min- 90secs on various exercises, to keep up intensity and to break as much muscle tissue as possible. This technique also is great for burning fat without having to do any cardio.<o></o>

<o> </o>

*What would a typical day's nutrition look like for you?<o></o>*

<o> </o>

A typical day's nutrition for me would consist of 6 meals per day. All including roughly 40grams of protein per meal coming from a variety of protein sources and I only introduce carbohydrates in 3 of these meals (in the morning, after training and early evening).<o></o>

With these meals I also introduce creatine, L- glutamine, omega 3-6-9 oils and multi vitamin tablets.<o></o>

<o> </o>

*What are your competitive goals at present?<o></o>*

<o> </o>

My competitive goals at present are to win the BNBF British finals in the junior category for 3 years running. Then do the best I can to win the British in the Heavyweight category. <o></o>

My most competitive goal at present is to give myself a stage persona. Because I feel it is very important for the crowd to like you and to be entertained.<o></o>

<o> </o>

*Bodybuilding is an enriching activity, but what agitates you about bodybuilding in its current state?<o></o>*

I get agitated with other trainers that use the equipment that you want to use. You ask how long they will be and they always take forever and I lose my intensity. These people don't know the science behind bodybuilding and waste their own time as well as mine. It's the lack of enthusiasm to try a different approach or understand someone else's opinion to training that agitates me the most.<o></o>

<o> </o>

So we are left with a snap shot of Stephen the person give me you immediate response to the following questions -<o></o>

<o> </o>

Favourite film? Forrest Gump (anything with Tom Hanks)<o></o>

Favourite music? Rock<o></o>

Favourite food? Anything I cannot eat in my diet<o></o>

Favourite location? Don't have just one, I like holidays, gym, out with friends and chilling at home.<o></o>


----------

